# Raffle for a eureka mignon



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Having checked over the grinders from the grind off I noticed that the lovely little blue mignon supplied by bella barista has sustained some small scratches to the left hand side of the grinder, now although these are minor and were probably caused by an accident, the issue is that I will now have to purchase the grinder as it was the only one I don't own and ironically the only one that got Damaged all day!! So having spoken to Glenn the idea I have come up with is to offer it up on a raffle basis, tickets are 5 pounds each and names will be drawn in the presence of a couple of other members, if ticket sales exceed the £230 cost of the machine then the additional procedes will go towards making up the deficiency from the grind off and go back into the forum. This is a great opportunity for someone wanting a great little grinder to get lucky, or for someone to pass it on as a deal on here to someone else. So looking or 46 takers to make the money up.

I am still away in Italy at the moment so cannot post any pictures, but Tom may have some, if this proves popular we might do something similar with a popular grinder every quarter. Payment for your ticket should be made via PayPal gift to [email protected] and then put your name in a list here, I will kick this off, but I kinda hope I don't win it!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Once you have paid just cut and paste this list and add your name.

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in pal,would make a lovely 2nd grinder for brewed and at a Godiva is a no brainer,funds sent


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Once you have paid just cut and paste this list and add your name.

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Once you have paid just cut and paste this list and add your name.

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry johhners messed it up first time


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## greenbeast (Jun 21, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone so far, a quarter of the way already in the first few hours cheers everyone.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool pretty much half way there now!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

666tyler 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just reminder folks, as soon as you add your name to the list, please make payment via paypal as it is easier for me to track then, thanks....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oops I bank transferred ya.

I dont think the above list is accurate , someone has been missed off during copy-pasting


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

666 Tyler got missed off by the looks of it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If we had a graphical representation Blue Peter style (like giant Eureka grinder slowly filling up). I'd say that our Eurekaometer has passed the half way mark!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> just reminder folks, as soon as you add your name to the list, please make payment via paypal as it is easier for me to track then, thanks....


Maybe if people just put there username in the comment box on the PayPal site when sending funds would help as I think it's your real name Dave will see when receiving funds


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

MarkyP 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok as per the request and sorry for the childlike quality but here is how we are doing roughly

View attachment 2832


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> ok as per the request and sorry for the childlike quality but here is how we are doing roughly
> 
> View attachment 2832


I want a eurekameter........


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is the actual machine.

  

Eureka Mignon by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

Eureka Mignon by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually more like this as it has a bigger hopper, so we just have to fill the hopper now!!!!

View attachment 2833


plus up to date list..

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

MarkyP £5


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Surely the Eureka meter's hopper should fill up with beans as we get further on!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

absolutely tom i will do my best


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

tcr4x4 said:


> Surely the Eureka meter's hopper should fill up with beans as we get further on!!


Beat me too it!!!!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok so as a couple more are in i have attempted to get some beans in the hopper of the eureka meter..........

View attachment 2834


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

I think that as we are over half way the hopper should have more beans in it


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5.00

£145 so far!


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5.00

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5.00

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5.00

dogday38 1 ticket £5.00

ronsil 1 ticket £5.00

spune 1 ticket £5.00

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5.00

aphelion 1 ticket £5.00

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5.00

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5.00

Beebah 1 ticket £5.00

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5.00

shaun1, £5.00


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

£155 now


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

£160 now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

oh and so the beans grow!!!!

View attachment 2835


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Look like Starbucks blend


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

£165 now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

to save thanking individually, thanks so far to everyone who has got a ticket, at this rate i will do the draw this weekend!!!!! unfortunately dont have an independent varifier here though


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe you could nip down the Basilica and ask the Pontiff if he could oblige


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is an idea Dave.

if you want, I will assign everyone who has entered a number. Those who have entered more than once get however many numbers assigned. Then,using the website random.org, I will get it to pick a number. I can record a screencast of the process to keep it transparent.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Might even be able to do a live screencast on youtube, so people can log on at a set time and watch. Not sure if you can do live screencasts or just videos on there though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> oh and so the beans grow!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2835


That is genius , all it needs is a picture of your head onthe top .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That is genius , all it needs is a picture of your head onthe top .....


now you are just trying to make things difficult. But the next one is even better, but need some more tickets gone before i post it up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> now you are just trying to make things difficult. But the next one is even better, but need some more tickets gone before i post it up


Aww.......... Please!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tcr4x4 said:


> Might even be able to do a live screencast on youtube, so people can log on at a set time and watch. Not sure if you can do live screencasts or just videos on there though.


I've seen people live cast xbox games on youtube , no idea how tho


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive had a peep, I can livestream a webcam easilly enough, but cant yet figure out the screencast. Maybe that was too ambitious!

Might be easier for Dave to just pick names from a hat!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok by popular demand a photo included, as the beans rise so will my smile!! come on make CC happy!

View attachment 2837


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Ok by popular demand a photo included, as the beans rise so will my smile!! come on make CC happy!
> 
> View attachment 2837


Now im happy !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a Carabinieri mugshot


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

exactly dont leave me looking that ugly for to long


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

£170 now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes let's see if we can get to the next picture this afternoon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh no it's drying up ! At which point do we need to start buying a second ticket to get the eurekameter full!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will have another two if that helps start momentum!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

£175 now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Come on people dig deep for coffee chap aid! Those of you using pre ground , here is your chance to win a lovely looking grinder . Don't make me go all Bob Geldof on you !


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just another £55 to go:waiting:

Lets get it drawn this weekend.........


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 2 tickets £10 (one for me, one for my son)

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 1 ticket £5

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

getting closer getting happier....

View attachment 2847


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok folks in an effort to close this out tomorrow and possible raise some extra funds for the forum, if you purchase two entries then you get another one free. so £5 = 1 entry, £10 = 3 entries. Hopefully the draw will be tomorrow evening, Glenn has some software that will do it fairly for us.....


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Graham £10 (3 entries)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Martin £10 more sent for 3 more entries , ( total 4 now )


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5.00

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5.00

jonners 1 ticket £5.00

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

RobTi 1 ticket £5.00

greenbeast 1 ticket £5.00

alisingh 1 ticket £5.00


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dave you up. Update the list I'm onmy phone and can't copy and paste


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just sent another £5 so thats for 3 tickets. Think the list needs to be updated ASAP.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 1 ticket £5

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 1 Ticket £5

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

£210 so far


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will leave this open until midday tomorrow and draw will take place that afternoon

View attachment 2848


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 1 ticket £5

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

Put me down for another £5 for 3 tickets in total.

£215 so far

SSF


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler £5

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

Oh okay then ill give another £5 so thats 3 tickets in total

So should be £220 now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Any extra raised will go into the forum funds!

View attachment 2849


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Is that ya best smile mate,wouldn't have bovvered,looool


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Another £5 sent so 3 tickets to me also done via phone if someone would be so kind as to update


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> Is that ya best smile mate,wouldn't have bovvered,looool


That's reserved for thinking about newbie lever heads and hot water!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> That's reserved for thinking about newbie lever heads and hot water!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 1 ticket £5

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

updated 666tyler

£225


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

£225 that must be worth a smile Dave


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i will save the inane grin for 100% then i have something special for midday tomorrow


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Another £5 sent (£10 total from me)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

£230


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£230 acheived yippee, lets see how much the forum gets by tomorrow lunch, really good response and almost everyone managed to do a gift payment to avoid the fees!

View attachment 2850


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

What a lovely smile - got to be worth another fiver from me:









Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 3 tickets £10

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

£235


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cheers jonners, trying to come up with a bigger grin if we get to £300 as the forum will benefit then....


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Just sent payment - realised I hadn't done it already - sorry!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

jonners said:


> What a lovely smile - got to be worth another fiver from me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taxiboy 1 ticket £5

total £240


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I think the list has got mucked up again, where has my name gone?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Edited to include MarkyP

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 3 tickets £10

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 ticket £5

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

MarkyP 1 ticket £5

Taxiboy 1 ticket £5

£245


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Think taxi boy is missing now , I can't edit on this bloody ipad very well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's because Taxiboy never added himself to the list, all done now


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Must be midday somewhere in the world, can't we draw and imagine we are there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

robti said:


> Must be midday somewhere in the world, can't we draw and imagine we are there


patience patience, we have to allow others the chance to take the deal, the draw will be in 3.5 hours!!!


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 3 tickets £10

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 3 tickets £10

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

MarkyP 1 ticket £5

Taxiboy 1 ticket £5


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 3 tickets £10

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 3 tickets £10

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 3 tickets £10

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

MarkyP 1 ticket £5

Taxiboy 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£155 so far so forum is in credit now, spoke to glenn who will conduct the draw around 1500 has he has no interest in the draw and can remain impartial, he has a program that will allocate numbers to the names, one number for the £5 and three for the £10, result will be posted as soon as done, will leave the raffle open until 1400, after the time no further entries are permitted and any payments made after that time will be refunded. Looking forward to seeing who will be the lucky winner!

below is the most up to date list please check it for accuracy as some names went missing earlier, but this should be correct.

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 3 tickets £10

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 3 tickets £10

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 3 tickets £10

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

MarkyP 1 ticket £5

Taxiboy 1 ticket £5


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The process will be:

Take the list and ensure the entries are listed correctly, replicating the usernames for the number of entries onto a spreadsheet

Randomise this list and copy to the spreadsheet to assign numbers

Run the randomised number list through randomise.com to produce the winner

Post a screenshot of the random list showing the winner at the top

This method produces a completely random result


----------



## Coffedrinker (Jan 6, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 3 tickets £10

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 3 tickets £10

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 3 tickets £10

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

MarkyP 1 ticket £5

Taxiboy 1 ticket £5

Coffedrinker 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

90 minutes to go till it shuts so last opportunity folks.....................


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Coffee chap 1 ticket £5

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 3 tickets £10

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 3 tickets £10

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 3 tickets £10

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

MarkyP 1 ticket £5

Taxiboy 1 ticket £5

Coffedrinker 1 ticket £5

TCR4x4 3 tickets £10


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

20 minutes and counting last push before the deadline!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As it is now all for the forum and i have nothing to do with the draw, another £5 from me....

*Coffee chap 3 tickets £10*

bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

jonners 3 tickets £10

Mrboots2u 4 ticket £15

RobTi 3 tickets £10

greenbeast 1 ticket £5

dfk41 3 tickets £10

Big Norry 1 Ticket £5

Wobin19 1 Ticket £5

UrbanBumpkin 3 Ticket £10

dogday38 1 ticket £5

ronsil 3 ticket £10

spune 1 ticket £5

Geordie Boy 3 tickets £10

aphelion 1 ticket £5

working dog - 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear - 1 ticket £5

D_Evans - 1 ticket £5

noelweston 1 ticket £5

smokeybarn 1 ticket £5

Beebah 1 ticket £5

garydyke1 1 ticket £5

coffeebean 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr 3 tickets £10

Earlepap 1 ticket £5

Spukey 1 ticket £5

666tyler 3 tickets £10

drude 1 ticket £5

shrink 1 ticket £5

shaun1 3 tickets £10

drgekko 1 ticket £5

Eyedee 1 ticket £5

Doggycam 1 ticket £5

CoffeeDiva 1 ticket £5

billcoxfam 1 ticket £5

Alisingh 1 ticket £5

Poona 3 tickets £10

MarkyP 1 ticket £5

Taxiboy 1 ticket £5

Coffedrinker 1 ticket £5

TCR4x4 3 tickets £10

£275 total..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

5 more minutes


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok thread closed to any more entries, over to glen


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thread locked pending draw


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Following the method described earlier in this thread I have great pleasure in announcing *D_Evans* as the winner of the Eureka Mignon

Please contact *coffeechap* to claim your prize

Thank you to all raffle entrants for your support

Eureka Mignon raffle draw Raw Data and Screenshots


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thread unlocked

Congratulations *D_Evans* on winning this fantastic prize.

Thankyou to *coffeechap* for running this raffle


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Well done pal! Good idea by Coffeechap too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats on the win, look forward to other similar raffles to contribute to the forum..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone for digging me out of a hole with bella barista, I really appreciate the community spirit of this forum.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If anything can restore your faith in human nature it is the level of support that has been displayed here. This raffle has shown the sincerity and generosity of the people who inhabit this forum, I feel proud to be a member.

It doesn't mean much but a massive thank you to all involved

Ian


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Thank you very much everyone for digging me out of a hole with bella barista, I really appreciate the community spirit of this forum.


You said 300 and you didn't quite make it, should I send the difference to the forum or you?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

You should have used the first list randomiser as the final draw ;-)

Congrats to the winner, really nice little grinder you've just won.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

geordie-barista said:


> You said 300 and you didn't quite make it, should I send the difference to the forum or you?


absolutely not all cost have been covered and the forum has got some money as well, but thanks for the offer


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hats off to the winner! Thanks for organising, coffeechap. As above, great spirit and look forward to more!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn, can I have that £20 back I bunged you. (He said in jest! )


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats to the winner. That's espressos all round then for anyone passing through your part of the Country?









BTW - Great idea CC.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No freekin way!

Haha, one happy coffee forum member here! First time I have ever won anything in my life, well chuffed.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

oh yes!

You are the winner of this lovely little grinder


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> No freekin way!
> 
> Haha, one happy coffee forum member here! First time I have ever won anything in my life, well chuffed.


Very well done mate......enjoy that Mignon......i really enjoy mine


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's going to last me a long time I think, will be replacing an MC2 to go next to my fairly new Classic, be really interesting to see how much difference it makes to my espresso


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

A lot of difference... nice blue as well


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations D_Evans









A great addition to your setup!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> It's going to last me a long time I think, will be replacing an MC2 to go next to my fairly new Classic, be really interesting to see how much difference it makes to my espresso


Well done mate, as a MC2 user it's definitely gone to a good home.







I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Great effort everyone!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay i am out my mood now







, congrats to D_Evans hope you enjoy playing (sorry dialling in) with your new machine, hope you don't need to change your colour scheme to match the blue now







, bet you can't wait now you know its yours.

Robert


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Gold classic, blue mignon, they dont exactly match but they both look purdy in their own right ^_^

And indeed I cant, will be waiting for me when I go back up to Manchester for the weekend on Friday!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Well done D_Evans! What a great idea too! Hope we have more of these!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah this is certainly a good kind of event to have and also helps Dave further his mission of ridding the forum of MC2's


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will being doing one per month to raise funds or the ovum and give a lucky member the chance of something great for next to not! As soon as I get back I will do one or this month which will be a Torr gold finger tamp, beautiful to say the least and @ £120 usually beyond many forum members reach, so will look to do 50 tickets @ £3 over ticket which will raise around £50 for the forum......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Yeah this is certainly a good kind of event to have and also helps Dave further his mission of ridding the forum of MC2's


I agree..... I don't think Dave will rest till we're a nation of giant commercial grinder owners.

It could be re-named The Mazzarian Republic or Compakistan!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I agree..... I don't think Dave will rest till we're a nation of giant commercial grinder owners.
> 
> It could be re-named The Mazzarian Republic or Compakistan!


Thought you would have suggested Costa Eureka


----------

